# Any way to flash Tcwmr without computer or paid app.



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

Title

***mod edit***
this is one way of doing it without an app or computer.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14263-recoverytouch-based-clockworkmod-recovery/#entry353859

First post tells you the fastboot commands you need to run to install the file, at the bottom of the post.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

Hes asking if there is a way without using fastboot/adb. Or Purcashing an app,

There is a Flash alternative option in Rom Manager, Not sure if that works to flash the TCWM.. But Its atleast a better answer then above..


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Fawkes said:


> Hes asking if there is a way without using fastboot/adb. Or Purcashing an app,
> 
> There is a Flash alternative option in Rom Manager, Not sure if that works to flash the TCWM.. But Its atleast a better answer then above..


Sorry, I haven't seen a flashable zip of this. So you're answer isn't any better, no link to a flashable zip, the Flash Alternative Recovery section in ROM Manager is greyed out for me, and no where in the TCWR thread does it say that you can install it in ROM Manager that way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

I ask the same question in the forum. The app is set up to flash the image file no abd commands. It's worth buying it.

Sent from my Droid Nexus.


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

I do not have a credit or debit card


----------



## snicklet (Aug 3, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Sorry, I haven't seen a flashable zip of this. So you're answer isn't any better, no link to a flashable zip, the Flash Alternative Recovery section in ROM Manager is greyed out for me, and no where in the TCWR thread does it say that you can install it in ROM Manager that way.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


At least he offered a suggestion while clarifying your question.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

snicklet said:


> At least he offered a suggestion while clarifying your question.


I didn't ask any questions, I provided how this can be installed per the thread.

To the OP, until a link is provided to a flashable zip, either the app needs to purchased or the fastboot commands listed in the first post of the TCWR thread would be how it's installed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

All arguing aside, I don't think its possible to do. It wouldn't make any sense to flash a recovery inside recovery. So, no, there isn't another way. Really, it isn't hard to use ad and fastboot. I'm fact, if you wish to do things like this, I'd say it should at least be essential knowledge for us.

Sent from my Galaxy Sexus LTE using RootzWiki


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Sorry, I haven't seen a flashable zip of this. So you're answer isn't any better, no link to a flashable zip, the Flash Alternative Recovery section in ROM Manager is greyed out for me, and no where in the TCWR thread does it say that you can install it in ROM Manager that way.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


what he means is if u open rom manager and scroll the the bottom of the list there is an option for flash alternative recovery. it doesnt have to be a flashable zip. im pretty sure all u need is the image and u can flash it just like u can the regular cwmr using the very first option


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

whezzel said:


> what he means is if u open rom manager and scroll the the bottom of the list there is an option for flash alternative recovery. it doesnt have to be a flashable zip. im pretty sure all u need is the image and u can flash it just like u can the regular cwmr using the very first option


I thought this as well, and have the image in the cwm folder, and moved it around in that folder and put it into other folders. The flash alternative recovery still was greyed out. I thought the alternative recovery was for Amon Ra Recovery, so maybe that's why it is greyed out?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

xxaimbkstarxx said:


> I do not have a credit or debit card


"Borrow" mom's?


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> "Borrow" mom's?


+1


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> "Borrow" mom's?


Well that, but I'm pretty sure a computer was used to unlock/root the phone, why not just use that?! Everything should be all set up already...


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Just do it the fast boot way lol. No reason not to unless you can't take 10 minutes to read.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## biglipps66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Or try the prepaid visa? Put $5 on it and buy the apps you need


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

If you rooted your phone. You then at some point installed cwm. Do it the same exact way. Go to the stickied post for step by step instructions. Go to the part where it explains how to install cwm. Use the touch version .img file instead. Voila. And if you need help installing adb. Google it. I was where you are bro, then I decided to take some initiative and read. I now have a general understanding of adb and fastboot . I also now have tcwmr installed without spending any money. And it works so much better and looks so crisp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

OP if you don't have access to a computer then what you will need is flash_image in /system/bin. Then you can flash recoveries & kernels through a terminal emulator.


----------



## dirtmaster88 (Oct 10, 2011)

I wouldn't feel comfortable doing tasks like this without a computer available. What happens if you ever run into problems? Learning adb/fasboot is definetly a skill worth having. Good luck whatever you choose.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Or you could just package the recovery for flashing via clockworkmod. Neither of those options require a computer or a paid app.

Smh at all the non answers in this thread.


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

xxaimbkstarxx said:


> Title


Go here and download the appropriate file for you phone: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14263-recoverytouch-based-clockworkmod-recovery/ and then move the file to the root of your sdcard (not in a folder).

Go to the Market and install one of the free Terminal Emulators.

Open the TE and type the following commands followed by a return/enter and replace "recovery.img" with the exact name of the file you downloaded:

su
cd /sdcard
flash_image recovery /sdcard/recovery.img
exit


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

I have the file on sdcard root and I get:

sh: flash_image: not found

thoughts?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

dug-e-fresh said:


> I have the file on sdcard root and I get:
> 
> sh: flash_image: not found
> 
> thoughts?


You need flash_image in /system/bin. It is not built in AOSP.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

poontab said:


> You need flash_image in /system/bin. It is not built in AOSP.


thanks, added. Now getting:

sh: flash_image: cannot execute - Permission denied

Do I need to mount?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

dug-e-fresh said:


> thanks, added. Now getting:
> 
> sh: flash_image: cannot execute - Permission denied
> 
> Do I need to mount?


Make sure the permissions for flash_image are set correctly. Look at the others in /system/bin.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

poontab said:


> Make sure the permissions for flash_image are set correctly. Look at the others in /system/bin.


Ha... fixed that... now getting:

failed with error: -1
can't find recovery [email protected]:/sdcard


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

dug-e-fresh said:


> Ha... fixed that... now getting:
> 
> failed with error: -1
> can't find recovery [email protected]:/sdcard


Derp.... I'm at work let me look for something.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

Me too... take all the time you need, haha

btw- the "I" above is a line.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO K. So you have 2 options.

You could make yourself a CWM flashable package. It's really easy & this is definitely what I think you should do.

Or......this

*I HIGHLY RECOMMEND YOU DO NOT DO NOT DO THIS.
IF YOU ACCIDENTALLY PUSH YOUR FAVORITE LANA DEL RAY SINGLE TO YOUR RECOVERY PARTITION OR PUSH RECOVERY.IMG TO THE WRONG PARTITION YOU ARE GONNA HAVE A BAAAAAAAAAAAAD TIME. WHAT WILL MAKE IT WORSE IS YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO SOOTH YOUR ANGER TO THE TUNES OF YOUR FAVORITE UP & COMING MAN LADY LANA DEL RAY BECAUSE YOUR PHONE WON'T WORK. ALL YOU WILL SEE IS HER DISGUSTING FACE & THE MUSTACHE SHADOW WILL HAUNT YOUR DREAMS.
IF YOU MESS IT UP I WILL RUN AWAY & IGNORE YOU.*

In terminal emulator:


> su


 press enter
Place the recovery image on the root of /sdcard for ease of access or redirect to its location. Substitute XXXXXX.img with the exact name of your recovery.img. Make sure you do not change anything else.


> dd if=/sdcard/XXXXXX.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p8


 press enter

Really simple. Just not so easy to fix without a PC so don't mess it up.
Have fun.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

Worked like a charm... thanks!

*no running away required


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## snicklet (Aug 3, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> I didn't ask any questions, I provided how this can be installed per the thread.
> 
> To the OP, until a link is provided to a flashable zip, either the app needs to purchased or the fastboot commands listed in the first post of the TCWR thread would be how it's installed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


0 for 2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

snicklet said:


> 0 for 2
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Good to see you're back. Two replies in this thread, thank you for your help, I mean 0 for 2.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

xxaimbkstarxx said:


> I do not have a credit or debit card


Have you ever considered getting a pre-paid Visa card? You can get the at Walmart and most grocery stores.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

If I'm not feeling lazy I might post a tutorial on how to create a flashable for recovery images.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

To the OP:

Setup a Google Wallet account. Google gives you $10 on the prepaid card for activating Wallet the first time. Use that to make some purchases.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Make backup. Install the rom tranquilice it is included. Afterwards restore backup.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I think the touch cwr dev deserves the cash. Alternatives other than the ones he provides should not be posted.. imho


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> I think the touch cwr dev deserves the cash. Alternatives other than the ones he provides should not be posted.. imho


I'm trying to find his app in the market. Name please?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> I think the touch cwr dev deserves the cash. Alternatives other than the ones he provides should not be posted.. imho


There is nothing wrong with using dd to get a recovery & no one is going to provide flashable zips. 
I doubt that a revision of koush's CWM was created to make money.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

poontab said:


> There is nothing wrong with using dd to get a recovery & no one is going to provide flashable zips.
> I doubt that a revision of koush's CWM was created to make money.


I might create a thread on a how-to that flashes recovery as well as other things other things. But I won't provide ready made flashable zips.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

times_infinity said:


> I might create a thread on a how-to that flashes recovery as well as other things other things. But I won't provide ready made flashable zips.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's a great idea!


----------



## Grainosand (Sep 5, 2011)

times_infinity said:


> I might create a thread on a how-to that flashes recovery as well as other things other things. But I won't provide ready made flashable zips.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


TI, if you are willing to instruct me on what I need, I'll gladly build the .zips I used to use you're modified recovery on my fascinate and if I remember correctly I flashed those recovery's with CWM.

P.S I seem to remember different color recoveries too!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

